
TheOpenShow Podcast: Learn about the latest in tech - theopencode
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/theopenshow/id1517336723
======
theopencode
Be sure to SUBSCRIBE and leave a REVIEW! We just launched yesterday, so it
would help a lot. If you have any feedback for future episodes, do drop us a
message at hello@theopencode.org

~~~
violinoso1111
Looks like a great topic. look forward to checking it out

